# Which one would you take?



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Howdy guys, let's pretend a friend or somebody else would have the guns in the poll out on a table and you could pick anyone you want for free because you need a gun and don't have any others - NOT to sell it. 
All guns would come with Nightsights, carry gear. ammo and 10 magazines.
Which one would you pick and why? I'm not going into caliber, just weapon type.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

SIG's. I like the design, the feel and they go bang every time you pull the trigger.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

rachilders said:


> SIG's. I like the design, the feel and they go bang every time you pull the trigger.


Same reason I say P2000


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Walther P99. Never held a gun that fit my hand so well. Walthers also go bang.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You're new to the site, otherwise, you'd know what I'd pick. Someone else could have entered the vote for me, because there is no doubt in anyone's head what I voted for :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 


P99 A/S


Best gun ever. I shoot it better than a 1911. Most ergonomic gun I've ever held. And, a quick view of our Walther section here will show U that I am slowly brainwashing people into buying P99s, and they love them :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :smt1099


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Another for the P99 :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Of the weapons listed I voted glock. If the HK would have been USP series that would have been my vote. I'm not a fan of the P2000s.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> You're new to the site, otherwise, you'd know what I'd pick. Someone else could have entered the vote for me, because there is no doubt in anyone's head what I voted for :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082
> 
> P99 A/S
> 
> Best gun ever. I shoot it better than a 1911. Most ergonomic gun I've ever held. And, a quick view of our Walther section here will show U that I am slowly brainwashing people into buying P99s, and they love them :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :smt1099


I already knew that about you, i've also seen all the nice pics. That's how i found this Forum


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Walther P99 all the way! :smt071


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd pick the Sig or the Walther since I have an XD already. :mrgreen:


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd buy American first. I've heard nothing but good things about the new "Military & Police". Other than that the P99 is a great shooter.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Glock


----------



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

I love them all except glocks. But I went with the p2000 sense that is what I have on me right now and cuz I automaticly love anything HK.:smt082 I was tempted to pick the M&P. I love them also but if its for concealment I think the p2000 is better.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

P99 - fit and function are just right for me..


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Some of those are far too obvious for some of our members. LOL! Guess what I picked! LOL!


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

I am assuming the new owner has limited handgun experience. Being Only Handgun - The Sig would be my first choice for someone else. If I were picking for myself. From the List Glock.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Damn! The P99 owners are coming out of the woodwork! :smt071


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

P99. Shot it recently, and it's a fantastic firearm.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Gots ta go with the P99.

Truly a great gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

MW, U should just close the poll now and head on down to the store to buy a P99 A/S :smt023 :smt023


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Glock guy here.


----------



## Sean (Feb 5, 2007)

You mean a Glock like this:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I am the odd ball here. I have to go with the M&P due to its fit, feel, accuracy, reliability and warranty.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> MW, U should just close the poll now and head on down to the store to buy a P99 A/S :smt023 :smt023


Well....right now it's between a P99AS and a HK P2000LEM. 
I'm leaning more towards the HK because of the polygonal barrel and a better market for concealed carry holsters.
I had a P99AS 9mm (old style) in the past...i really liked it a lot but i sold it because i'm not a 9mm fan. 
I also owned a HK P2000SK .40 S&W with the LEM Trigger and liked it at least as much as the P99 but had to sell it due to some financial problems. 
Tax refund $$$ is coming shortly and I will buy 1 gun...I'm just having a hard time deciding between these to Models. It will be my CCW so being able to get a good Holster is a must. Milt Sparks told me that he doesn't think they make one for the new P99 but that i should call the shop to make sure.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

mw1311 said:


> Well....right now it's between a P99AS and a HK P2000LEM.
> I'm leaning more towards the HK because of the polygonal barrel and a better market for concealed carry holsters.
> I had a P99AS 9mm (old style) in the past...i really liked it a lot but i sold it because i'm not a 9mm fan.
> I also owned a HK P2000SK .40 S&W with the LEM Trigger and liked it at least as much as the P99 but had to sell it due to some financial problems.
> Tax refund $$$ is coming shortly and I will buy 1 gun...I'm just having a hard time deciding between these to Models. It will be my CCW so being able to get a good Holster is a must. Milt Sparks told me that he doesn't think they make one for the new P99 but that i should call the shop to make sure.


I do not know about Milt Sparks holsters, but all of my holsters (leather and synthetic) work with both the classic and new P99 design. I use a new design P99 at work and my personal classic design P99 when I am off. At the end of the day, I unholster the new design and then holster the classic using the same holster.

If you are looking for a holster that is specificly designed for the new design, you may be hard pressed. To the best of my knowledge, the muzzles are not different enough demension wise to warrent a full redesigned holster for the new design.


----------



## barney49 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Stop messing around*

Stop messing around with all this plastic and buy a Colt Gold Cup. You won't be disapointed.:smt1099


----------



## jamesp2000 (Feb 6, 2007)

*M&P*

M&P With that said I have never held or fired a P99.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

jenglish said:


> I do not know about Milt Sparks holsters, but all of my holsters (leather and synthetic) work with both the classic and new P99 design. I use a new design P99 at work and my personal classic design P99 when I am off. At the end of the day, I unholster the new design and then holster the classic using the same holster.
> 
> If you are looking for a holster that is specificly designed for the new design, you may be hard pressed. To the best of my knowledge, the muzzles are not different enough demension wise to warrent a full redesigned holster for the new design.


So what brand of holster do you use for the P99? Also, how hard is it to get spare parts for it?


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

martial_field said:


> So what brand of holster do you use for the P99? Also, how hard is it to get spare parts for it?


I use a Galco Fletch for normal carry, a Galco shoulder holster and a fobus paddle every so often, and a Safariland Thigh Rig during certain assignments. The classic design and new design fit equally well, although those holsters were formed for the classic.

Parts have never been an issue. I have yet to replace anything on any of my P99's. But when my company switched to the P99 I ordered a couple spare striker units, recoil assemblies, and a barrel. S&W was very quick and I had the spares in under a week.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

*P99*

I own a P99 and would choose another, this time in the AS version. It just may be my next purchase. Shoots great and fits perfect in the hand. I have a Comp-Tac Undercover Pro and a Comp-Tac Paddle holster for the P99. It is much more comfortable to carry than my PX4


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a Bianchi 7L I use for my P99c, but a Galco Fletch is a great holster too. I had a few Fletch holsters for other guns in the past, so I thought I'd try something different. If I was to get another holster, I'd get either a FLETCH or the nice Galco concealable.


----------



## Gator (Dec 11, 2006)

Fn P9 !!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Walther seems to be leading. Did SW vote twice?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Walther seems to be leading. Did SW vote twice?


He probably voted more than that. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Todd said:


> He probably voted more than that. :mrgreen:


I think SW & Todd each voted 8 times.

:mrgreen:

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

cute, real cute :smt082 


:smt083 :smt083 :smt083 :smt083 :smt083 

Was not me... Only voted 1 time


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

hehe


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I think SW & Todd each voted 8 times.
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> WM


Hey now! I'm not a fanatic about one brand like a certain admin on this board. :mrgreen:

I actually don't even think I voted in the poll because I couldn't decide which one I'd want next. I think my XD is great and have no plans on getting rid of it, but I wouldn't get another one (yet) because I want a variety of guns.

Edit: I just voted for the XD to help it's numbers.


----------



## indigo (Feb 16, 2007)

I own a P99 Titanium and would select the P99 from the choices as I want to get a P99 AS for my second gun.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Maybe we should move this thread to the Walther forum???


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

James NM said:


> Maybe we should move this thread to the Walther forum???


rofl :smt033


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

XD works well for me ....


----------



## drifter44 (Feb 16, 2007)

I think I would pick a S&W ,M&P. I have had nearly every brand of 1911 that I could afford and now have a Smith 1911. I would like to try the M&P because i like Simth quality.:smt1099


----------



## slugger6 (Jan 15, 2007)

I'd take the XD. It's a great pistol.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> You're new to the site, otherwise, you'd know what I'd pick. Someone else could have entered the vote for me, because there is no doubt in anyone's head what I voted for :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082
> 
> P99 A/S
> 
> Best gun ever. I shoot it better than a 1911. Most ergonomic gun I've ever held. And, a quick view of our Walther section here will show U that I am slowly brainwashing people into buying P99s, and they love them :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :smt1099


i'm one of the survivor from ship's brainwashing ...now i'm looking for a lil brother for my p99..


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Of the weapons listed I voted glock. If the HK would have been USP series that would have been my vote. I'm not a fan of the P2000s.


+1 :mrgreen:


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

Out of the list I've only shot Sig's and Springfield's, but my vote was for Springfield. Overall, just a fantastic piece. Economical, reliable, accurate etc. The name says it all really.


----------



## XD9OD (Jan 30, 2007)

Another SA XD9 vote here. my first pistol and the more i shoot it the more i want another one......:smt067


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

I voted "None Of The Above", or I would have, if that had been one of the choices.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Captain Crunch said:


> I voted "None Of The Above", or I would have, if that had been one of the choices.


You wouldn't take any of these guns? For free?


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

HK for me. I would like to shoot a P99 some time though.


----------



## nissan94 (Mar 5, 2007)

*2400*

to resist ,,the easy way of political correctness is not easy. but the fredom of being truthful even if it hurts you somehow ,is worth more than anything ..
too many good men died for that right .. theres no excuse for any of us to take that for granted.... the worst thing i ever got was being kicked out the good old boy crowd.... that was a good thing ,as i was leaving anyway... the brave man is the one who can face down a crowd of good ole boys. most time ive found
that if you give the crowd a way out gracefully ,it will thin out to nothing.
no quarantees tho so dont do if you aint ready and able.in any case you wont have to do it but once ,win or lose.sorry for going on ,I too old now, but id still have to try.might surprise my self.
:smt1099 
GLOCK WOULD BE MY CHOICE CAUSE IVE NEVER FIRED ONE.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

nissan94 said:


> to resist ,,the easy way of political correctness is not easy. but the fredom of being truthful even if it hurts you somehow ,is worth more than anything ..
> too many good men died for that right .. theres no excuse for any of us to take that for granted.... the worst thing i ever got was being kicked out the good old boy crowd.... that was a good thing ,as i was leaving anyway... the brave man is the one who can face down a crowd of good ole boys. most time ive found
> that if you give the crowd a way out gracefully ,it will thin out to nothing.
> no quarantees tho so dont do if you aint ready and able.in any case you wont have to do it but once ,win or lose.sorry for going on ,I too old now, but id still have to try.might surprise my self.
> ...


:smt017:smt017:smt017


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Todd said:


> :smt017:smt017:smt017


I think he's responding to 2400's tag line about politcal correctness.

WM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I think he's responding to 2400's tag line about political correctness.
> 
> WM


Ahhhh. :smt023


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

P99. If somebody beat me to it, the H&K


----------



## DRAEGER (Apr 7, 2007)

Although it is a nice list, you need a section for "OTHER", because there are to many other guns waiting inline for me to buy before I get to your list...


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

I'd take a Sig 229 or a Glock 26..everything else I'd trade for a Sig or a Glock

btw I have a S&W M&P but it's an old .38 special revolver :smt023 it's the most accurate handgun I've ever shot


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

I'd hazzard a guess that I had my P99 long before Shipwreck!!
The only reason I don't carry or shoot mine any more is because it was one of the first off the assembly line!!!
Anyway, that's my pick!!


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

Knowing what I know currently the sig 229 would go strait into my pocket. I would like to try the HK, but I don't know if I would like the smaller one or not. I know I like the sig. It's my wintertime carry piece.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*hand gun*

SIG,of course


----------



## Bastet (Dec 31, 2006)

Of the choices I've only shot the Sig, Glock, and the XD but really liked the Sig so that's what I'd pick.


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

*What would yo pick*


I would pick the P229 Sig as I altready have one and love it however been eying the P99 and as someone else said the owners are coming out of the woodwork so might have to check one out next

Harry Callahan "A man has got to know his limitations".


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Of the models listed, I would take the P99 in 9mm, with the M&P in 45acp as a second choice.

As someone else said, I would take the HK-USP as a first choice if listed. The best all around handgun IMO.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

*My Choice*

I'd pick up the HK P2000. Just because I can.


----------



## Peacemaker (Nov 20, 2006)

Glock, since it's easy to maintain and reliable and parts are easy to acquire and install.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I finally voted. I chose the H&K. I would STILL prefer a USP (compact) over the P2000, but that's neither here nor there. I've tried the Glock 26, while it's an OK gun, I don't like their "safety features" (or lack thereof). If I had to choose something other than an H&K, I would choose the Sig. Both of them are fine guns and fit my paws pretty well. Never tried a Walther, so I have no opinion on those. S&W are ok, but I've heard a few bad stories about them. However, they DO have a good price point. Another choice not listed was the Taurus PT1XX Millennium Pro. Another good gun for the price. I have the PT145 that is my secondary carry gun. My primary carry gun is an H&K USP Compact


----------



## Theprofessor (Jun 24, 2007)

Sig Arms


----------



## a1huntingsupply (Jun 23, 2007)

My favorite is the XD :smt023 My second choice would be the Glock.


----------



## glennc (May 12, 2006)

I've already got an XD and a M&P so I voted for the Sig P229 only if I could get it with the DAK (light double-action). I've owned two Sigs and they were great guns( Homeland Security just got a purchase contract for 65,000 Sigs)http://www.military.com/soldiertech/0,14632,Soldiertech_SIG,,00.html


----------



## billt (Aug 19, 2007)

Of the guns listed my choice would be a compact Glock. Most likely the 30 which wasn't listed. I have no desire to own a chopped 1911. They are prone to malfunctioning, and the only way to remedy that is to increase the slide velocity to the point it hurts the guns longivity. Glock seems to have solved this problem. The compacts are every bit as reliable, and last just as long as the full sized models. Bill T.


----------



## avatar (Jul 4, 2007)

I've only used a compact Glock and an XD. Of those two, I liked the XD better. Haven't tried the other choices, the range I go to doesn't have those for rental. I should try them sometime tho' (esp the P99 since there's so much fanfare for it around these parts).


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

sig 229,to be a big brother to my p239


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

as of this writing walther and springfield are tied for first place, next is sigarms


----------



## billt (Aug 19, 2007)

Does Sig make a Steel framed gun? Who wants all that Aluminum crap? Let alone at the price they charge. Bill T.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*who?*

the F.B.I. ,D.E.A. & secret service for starters
http://www.military.com/soldiertech/0,14632,Soldiertech_SIG,,00.html

The selection process in awarding SIGARMS its contracts was grueling. DHS chose SIGARMS pistols after an extensive testing and evaluation process, which included pistols manufactured by several companies.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Sep 25, 2007)

I selected the Sig, because that best handgun I've ever had was a Sig P226 in 9mm (back before they had the 40 and 357 Sig). Loved that gun.


----------



## Tactical Tom (Sep 19, 2007)

GLOCK 19 :smt023 We all know how reliable glock is:mrgreen:


----------



## wardog99s (Oct 7, 2007)

i would get the XD


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

the Glock
you didn't ask if it was the only gun you would ever ever have
then - Glock


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

S&W. No question.

Mark


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

I went with the XD because its the only one out of all of them that I have shot other than the glock and frankly I'm not a big glock fan....


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Although I voted Glock, I would have voted SIG if I had seen it as one of the choices. 229 would be my preference. Nothing wrong with any of the other options. I would be delighted to add any one of the mfg's to my collection.
:?


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

1. Sig, 2. S&W M&P 3. P-99 4. HK, 5. Springfield, ... ...97. Jennings, 98. Highpoint, 99. Lorcin, 100. Glock. And thats my final answer!


----------



## JJ (Jun 13, 2008)

M&P...followed by Glock...followed by HK.


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

Make mine Glock. Any or all of them. My first choice would be the 19, but what the he!!, it's FREE! Yeah baby! :smt023


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

This is an old thread, recently resurrected. Originally, I voted Glock. Now that I have experience with SIGs, can I change my vote? The SIG P229 Elite in .40 S&W is the finest firearm I've ever handled in my 30+ years of shooting, with a SIG P229R SCT 9mm coming in a close second. And then there's the new FNP-45, a 14 + 1 .45 ACP that blows the Glock 21SF out of the water. And finally, there's the SIG P220 Elite, which is the Swiss watch of .45s. Times change.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

M&P 45 :smt1099


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Sig 229.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Since I'm not paying for it the sig or the HK would be my choice. Of those two, the sig 228 would be it.


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Sig 229 gets my vote. A) because someone else is paying for it. B) because I don't own a Sig yet!


----------



## BUSTinCAPs (Aug 8, 2009)

I vote Springer, but switch the HKp2000 to a usp compact .45 and thats my baby.


----------



## ka-chow (Aug 6, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> MW, U should just close the poll now and head on down to the store to buy a P99 A/S :smt023 :smt023


--
You're right Shipwreck. I own 2. Had 1 I got rid of years ago.

P99 a great pistol! Small, light, EXCELLENT GRIP, really good-lookin' very well made...

Did I mention the excellent grip? This thing I swear fits a hand like a glove! Best grip on a handgun PERIOD!

Try it then buy it!


----------



## spongebobmac (Sep 1, 2009)

id say xd or m&p, but holy damn, ive never seen so many walther fans in my life, im gonna have to go shoot one just to see what all the hype is about,ive got a old ppk and its ehhhh ok but i jus keep it cuz it was my bro's and its the james bond gun but now im really curious about this , i know they look sweet,gonna have to try it out .........but i still say xd


----------



## bent21606 (Sep 21, 2009)

xd and i will buy it in march


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

I voted for the Sig....because I have a G19, XD45, ......I want an M&P....but they are cheaper than the Sig, so in an effort to save money......I would take the Sig for free (I do want it more than the M&P anyway)....and pay for the Smith. I don't want a P2000, or a P99 right now. 

Just my take


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

That list...the Sig.


----------



## goinginforguns (Aug 20, 2009)

Where is the CZ selection??? Lacking that choice, I'd have to opt for an "ALL OF THE ABOVE"! If neither of those choices, then I guess I'd have to FORCE (sarcasm intended here) myself to choose the Sig.


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

I voted Sig, mostly because of what I've heard about them.

Or I grab what I know and xd is the choice.


----------



## kujiin (Oct 8, 2009)

Glock 19 for me. I looked at the XD's and did not like the way they felt in my hand. I looked at the G19 and never looked back.


Kujiin


----------



## saw (May 8, 2006)

XD just like them.


----------



## SIGness (Oct 14, 2009)

I chose the M&P

Reason being, I have the following:

SIG P229R DAK
SIG P229R Equinox
SIG Pro 2022
SA XD 
Glock 17
Glock 19
Walther PPS
S&W Model 410
Ruger Blackhawk


I'm quite biased as you can tell by my nick. But I've shot the M&Pc and loved it. It is on my shortlist and as soon as my OU shotty is out of layaway. The M&Pc will be in layaway the day I pick up the shotty. :mrgreen:


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

M&P.:mrgreen:


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Sig


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I voted XD Service. But only because the poll did not allow multiple votes.
I would be equally happy with the Glock 19, and the Walther P99.
Having the HS2000 which is the exact same gun as the XD Service and the Walther P99, I know both to be excellent pistols. Having the G17 and knowing it to also be a excellent gun would not hesitate to own a G19. In fact, when the Gen4 G19s finally hit the shelves I will add it to my collection.


While I have no experience with SIG pistols and hear that they are great guns. I can not comment.
SW pistols.....Again no experience, but I read many mixed reviews on these guns, so many good and bad that I think I reading reviews on Taurus guns. 
:smt1099


----------



## Dr Arkham (Dec 28, 2009)

I voted for the Sig because I have one and, well, would really like another :mrgreen:. As for the HK, I don't like the magazine release on the Trigger guard, my hand is too small, no jokes! Never shot a Walther and the Glock doesn't feel right in my hand.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I voted Sig, like the way it fits my hand.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

P229


----------



## fudo (Nov 11, 2009)

Colt LWT Commander .45


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

sig just fits my hand well.


----------

